# Another mechanical broad head question.



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay everyone I have been using rage 2 blades the last two years and have shot 4 deer with them, one was a pain in the a** to find but eventually did and shot was perfect. One left no blood At all but I seen her fall. And other two left good trails. Now I have 3 rages left but going to go with a different brand to have in my quiver. Now I shoot a 2013 bear empire 30 inch draw 74lbs. I shoot an easton axis 340 grain arrow with 125 tips. I am stuck between NAP kill zones, grim reaper white tail edition and rocket meat seekers. Does any one have positives or negatives about any of these. By the way I'm not looking for any other suggestions. That is in advance for any input, its appreciated

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I have heard positive with the reapers, dont know much about the others.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

I haven't tried any of them, but if it was me I would try out the Killzones, I would bet money they're real nice.

NAP makes quality broadheads as I have killed a pile of deer with their old Razerback 5's and Spitfires, Killzone will be the next I try from them.


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Kill zones are what I'm leaning towards. Its like all the positives of the rave but no rattling blades and o rings to worry about.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Alan454 (Sep 20, 2010)

Got_2_fish said:


> Okay everyone I have been using rage 2 blades the last two years and have shot 4 deer with them, one was a pain in the a** to find but eventually did and shot was perfect. One left no blood At all but I seen her fall. And other two left good trails. Now I have 3 rages left but going to go with a different brand to have in my quiver. Now I shoot a 2013 bear empire 30 inch draw 74lbs. I shoot an easton axis 340 grain arrow with 125 tips. I am stuck between NAP kill zones, grim reaper white tail edition and rocket meat seekers. Does any one have positives or negatives about any of these. By the way I'm not looking for any other suggestions. That is in advance for any input, its appreciated
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


IMO, look at a fixed blade. Slick trick or maybe a G5 product. Mechanicals can/do work just fine "most" of the time. Unfortunately most of the time doesn't cut it anymore. Like you I tried several mechanicals before finally realizing they just weren't for me. Too many perfect shots that resulted in poor blood trails and long tracking. Last deer I shot with a grim reaper was the last straw. Deer ran 300 or so yards with very small amounts of blood along the way. Head never opened, not sure why but it didn't. Shot was slightly high but hit both lungs but did not pass through. Before that I used several other brands with mixed results. Since switching to fixed blade I've eliminated a variable. I figure enough can go wrong while bow hunting, why add to it.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Curious what has you set on the three you listed?
My money is on the NAP product. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

All the shows and event I do as a pro staffer I have heard the best about these beoadheads and just looking for a bit more info
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

I shot killzones last year and will again this year. I am shooting a Hoyt carbon element rkt, 28" draw with easton FMJ 340's. I am shooting the 100 gr version of the killzones.

Shot one deer with them and was pleased with their performance. The blood trail was amazing. 



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Got_2_fish said:


> All the shows and event I do as a pro staffer I have heard the best about these beoadheads and just looking for a bit more info
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sweet. Good luck, im sure whatever you choose will make them dead!
Its funny, I had a similar experience with rage.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Got_2_fish said:


> Okay everyone I have been using rage 2 blades the last two years and have shot 4 deer with them, one was a pain in the a** to find but eventually did and shot was perfect. One left no blood At all but I seen her fall. And other two left good trails. Now I have 3 rages left but going to go with a different brand to have in my quiver. *Now I shoot a 2013 bear empire 30 inch draw 74lbs. I shoot an easton axis 340 grain arrow with 125 tips.* I am stuck between NAP kill zones, grim reaper white tail edition and rocket meat seekers. Does any one have positives or negatives about any of these. By the way I'm not looking for any other suggestions. That is in advance for any input, its appreciated
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Your arrow is weak with these specs and it makes a difference in arrow flight. Stay below 2" and watch the blade angle. I used the 1.75" Reaper last season and it did the job.


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Why is my arrow weak?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

before someone says your arrow has weak spine, need to know length of shaft. Draw length 30 inch, maybe shooting 28 inch shaft.

I've shot both, the reaper at a really steep angle..may deflect because of design of head, good head though!

Meat Seeker, flight is awesome, the only problem I've had with the meat seeker is they didn't open up all the way. 

I'm debating between the two this year?


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

If this helps the person who I know who is the absolute best shot with a bow and extremely knowledgeable about everything bowhunting shoots meat seekers. He's the reason I started researching them

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Got_2_fish said:


> Why is my arrow weak?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


74 pounds, 30" draw, guessing the arrow is between 28-30" plus a 125gr tip = an arrow that will act weak. I am drawing 29"+ at 72# with a 100 gr tip and at 28" need a 300 spine for proper arrow flight. Too many shooter try to push a weaker arrow thinking it is always going to be faster, not true. The bottom line is proper arrow choice which in turn will lead to a better bow tune/arrow flight, making both fixed and mechanical heads perform better. Turn the bow down a few pounds and see if the groups move or tighten up, you may be surprised.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> before someone says your arrow has weak spine, need to know length of shaft. Draw length 30 inch, maybe shooting 28 inch shaft.
> 
> *I've shot both, the reaper at a really steep angle*..may deflect because of design of head, good head though!
> 
> ...


True of any over the top heads. I shot my deer last year at 12 yards but was almost 30 feet up and the angle was steep. The 1.75" Reaper had no issue what so ever. The Reaper tip is further forward of the blades, more so than any over the top mechanical so I would not be too worried.


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Accuracy is not a problem, I've had the bow for a month and busted three nocks off and semi robin hooded an arrow. I do think I am going to switch to 100 gr heads though.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jtwoodsman (Sep 7, 2012)

I have shot Grim Reaper heads for about five years now. Never had an issue. Two years ago I went to the whitetail edition (2 inch cut) and had awesome results. I shot an eight point and two does that between them did not go 70 yards. Awesome blood trails and like they say....watch em drop!


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Had a buddy in MN that used the meat seeker last year. Lost three deer, went back to his original heads and dropped the first deer he put an arrow through. Not sure if he just got a bad run or the MS, but going 0/3 on well placed shots is pretty much a no-go for any BH.


----------

